# Ameriglo Ghost Ring Sights 4 Glock



## Jason

I just put a set of Ameriglo Ghost Ring sights on Logan's G17 and we like em!!! It takes a little getting use to but I'm shooting better with them then the standard night sights that were on it. I tried shooting w/ both eyes open and could do it, but trying to teach yourself a new style may take time...I shoot em w/ 1 eye shut and just line the dots or center the end post! I got them (front/back) off Amazon.:thumbsup: Check em out and if you are looking fer a set of sights, I give these a big ole :thumbsup:


----------



## glassplus

That looks great, who did you get to put them on. jj


----------



## PompChaser315

I was thinking about picking up a set to try em out.. Maybe I will


----------



## Az-Vic

You'll find the ghost ring sight much faster and less confusing if you get rid of the rear sight fibers....they simply arent needed. The human eye has a natrual tendency to align the post or fiber optic dot in this case, to the center of the aperature.
Keep both eyes open, just keep at it a while even thought you are used to squinting,and I can promise you in short order you will become quite comfortable.
Ive got aperature sights on most of my handguns, bothe pistols and revolvers, makes a world of difference, especially for those of us with older eyes.


----------



## Jason

Ohhhhhh I forgot ta give props ta Glassplus fer the install!!! Thanks again Jerome!


----------



## TraderDan

*Thanks jj*

Yea, That jj is one heck of a great guy, just wish I lived closer so he could train me for the olympic's. He did a great job on my 1100 shotgun , he fixed it in 2 seconds when 2 other people had it for 2 weeks each, and didn't fix it good enough. Hat's off to jj, just my 2cents !!!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Jason said:


> Ohhhhhh I forgot ta give props ta Glassplus fer the install!!! Thanks again Jerome!


Where is Glassplus located? I am thinking about having a set of night sites installed on my G20.


----------



## Jason

As far north in Jay that you can get w/ out being in Bama.....shoot him a PM


----------

